# No use buying flavor.



## Johnny2Puffs (4/12/17)

I have not been able to taste my menthol flavor for years so I was thinking vaping flavorless base at 3% nic. Anyone doing this?
I know that changing flavors helps but I have tried many and they all make me naar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/12/17)

If you go higher VG than it actually tastes ok, kinda floral, higher PG feels like someone is poking me with an electric grinder and tastes like air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (4/12/17)

Perhaps try a 80/20 mix for a week or 2 and see if that helps. Alternatively you can try a menthol/koolada/polar blast mix, this might be "icy" enough to give you a bit of flavour. Plain VG doesn't taste bad, has a slight neutral sweetness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (4/12/17)

I vape quite a lot of base, to clear my wicks in between dripping single flavour testers. It's not very exciting but it's not unpleasant. If I was just vaping to get nic, I could certainly bear it.

Further to what Feliks said, what do you mean by flavours making you naar? You mean you actually feel physically ill from flavours? I presume you are trying the typically sweet flavours associated with vaping. Have you maybe tried a single tobacco flavour at a low percentage? I reckon a good Flv tobacco at 1-2% will give you a vape that is a lot more interesting than base, but possibly without whatever flavour volatiles are reacting badly with you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I vape quite a lot of base, to clear my wicks in between dripping single flavour testers. It's not very exciting but it's not unpleasant. If I was just vaping to get nic, I could certainly bear it.
> 
> Further to what Feliks said, what do you mean by flavours making you naar? You mean you actually feel physically ill from flavours? I presume you are trying the typically sweet flavours associated with vaping. Have you maybe tried a single tobacco flavour at a low percentage? I reckon a good Flv tobacco at 1-2% will give you a vape that is a lot more interesting than base, but possibly without whatever flavour volatiles are reacting badly with you.



I can feel queezy with very sweet flavours too, I reckon they gunk the coils quicker and the residue irritates my mucus production, and that tends to end up in one's stomach causing irritation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

Try Nasty Juice Cushman Low Mint - it's not menthol, but it's refreshing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP (4/12/17)

ws-23 aka Black ice, AKA CC ws-23, AKA CB ICE ws-23. Its not menthol but adds a coldness to the vape, I would suggest using this in place of menthol as this is something that isn't tasted by your nose but rather an actual sensation. you could try this with a basic fruit like Jungle Flavours Honey Peach. it isn't overly sweet and should be a great vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (4/12/17)

I get my fix from Cloud House Vapor in Germany and they often include a complimentary 10ml flavored bottle to taste and I have tried coffee, tobacco, watermelon and different berries. I land up dumping even my coils as the taste lingers on them. They are all Mount Baker USA mixed. 
Unfortunately the highest VG they do is 70% so I'll go for that and see. Also, the menthol is the only one that agrees with me even though I cannot taste it at 20% strength. Also it turns into sludge and crystals here in winter at that strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (4/12/17)

Maybe go the DIY route, @Johnny2Puffs. You can order from Chef's Flavours in the UK. It will allow you to tweak your nic, VG, PG and flavouring to your preferences, rather than having to rely on the limited choices that commercial companies provide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (4/12/17)

Looks quite cheap. Pity they don't sell nic though.


----------



## ET (4/12/17)

Have you also tried lowering your nic level? As for vaping plain pg,vg and nic. Nothing wrong with that. Did it for over 6 months back in the day. Wasn't horrible


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (4/12/17)

Well, I thought why pay for menthol concentrate when you can't even taste it so I placed an order today without it. I have also decreased my nic from 6mg to 3mg. The website just shows numbers so I don't know if it is percentage or mg per 10ml.


----------

